# Scope Size



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm using the Merlin MAC Ten Zone Scope. It has a 29.5 MM viewing side, but a 38MM target side to let more light in. Best of both worlds on this scope.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

nothing wrong with using what you have if you have the confidence in your float and clarity of your target image.

things you'll notice after you start to fatigue is.....

more visible motion that can induce aiming anxiety and hesitation in execution.

a larger scope body could also cause more glare in light-to-dark shooting lanes.

clearance issues between arrow and scope body at the longer distances.

in a rainy situation, a bigger lens will collect water spots.

if you follow the philosophy of peep and scope housing relationship, you can run into issues with a large peep or an extension out past your 'least amount of float' comfort setting.


i cant say what your hold and float is or tell you what will work 'best' for you. that is something only YOU can answer. i'm sure you'll get more answers from the 'its what the pros shoot, so you should too' crowd.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I recommend a 35 mm diameter as the max for field shooting. Many will find a larger body will interfere with 80 yard shot although moving the sight in closer to the bow can alleviate this issue. I find it easier to aim with a 29mm as the bubble is much more visible (closer to the dot or fiber) and it is plenty large enough for field targets. Scope diameter will not affect "hold" but lens power will and lens power is the most critical aspect of the scope for field archers. Sight extension changes the magnification power of the lens and that too can impact your "hold".


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

How much affect does a smaller scope body have on light intake?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Not enough to worry about. Your not shooting during first and last light like it hunting situations. 

A smaller scope gives better clearance, and a tighter sight picture then a larger scope which for field is a MUCH bigger plus then a hair more light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

